# Dog training lease in Grand Forks Area



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

The Northland Dog Club is looking for 10 people to buy in to a 160+ acre lease to be used for dog training. The land is located 5 miles west of Grand Forks. It's comprised of switch grass, native Indian grass, various other grasses, cattails sloughs and tree rows. We will have a shed to house pigeons and other training birds and the owner will mow in certain areas for training younger dogs. The hunting rights come with the land and there are some Huns, a few Pheasants and Deer on the land. $100.00 per year includes membership to Northland Dog Club. I need to find 10 enthusiastic people before we can lease the land and get this started. Email me


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Wow Tom, awesome opportunity!!

If only I lived a bit closer, or gas was cheaper!!


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey Mike,
I think it is a good opportunity too. We would like to get a few more people involved before we try to make a go of it. I hope you're still messing around with that pup of yours in the off season.

*A note to everyone: * If there's anyone out there who's interested in this, now's a great time to get ahold of me. We have pointer people and retriever/flusher people both involved here.


----------



## WIbirdhunter (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey Tallgrasser-

If you are still looking for people to go in on your dog training lease, let me know. I am a student coming out to Grand Forks this June-August for a clinical rotation at the hospital there. I have a 2 year old lab with her first pheasant season under her belt. I'd like to get her some training throughout the summer while I'm there. I'm from WI, so I don't know what other areas are available for training a dog (starter pistol, decent grasses, bird launchers, etc). But although money is tight while in school, I may consider it. Get back to me when you get a minute. Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Tallgrasser,

I am going to be over there for 6 weeks in the fall. I would be interested in chiping in a $100 for a place to hunt while I am there. Get back to me when you get a chance

Those cattail sloughs, and tree rows sound like some good **** hunting :wink:

thanks 
Doogie


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll PM you


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

great I cant wait to get that info from you


----------

